# New BBQ area project



## roadfix

As part of my on-going patio project I began construction of an all concrete  BBQ counter and area.   After the counter cures it will be polished and sealed.
More area ground slabs will be poured, along with a RR tie retaining wall at the far end of the 9' long counter to hold all the dirt back.  That area will be excavated about 5' past the end of the counter, slabbed also, and RR tie wall erected to enclose that area. 
I have an old charcoal bbq grill insert for the counter.  The rest of my smokers and grills will nest in the nook at the far right end of the counter.  

I'll post more photos as this project takes shape...


----------



## Andy M.

That's a big project!  I'll bet it will be great when it's done.  Where is the pizza oven in relation to this set-up?


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> That's a big project!  I'll bet it will be great when it's done.  Where is the pizza oven in relation to this set-up?



Thanks!
The pizza oven is located at a separate patio area located at the front of the house.  When I decided to build the oven a few yrs ago I originally wanted in the back yard but at the time the yard was a total mess with an in-progress demolition of our entire elevated wooden deck and I had no idea where to set the oven.  All that now has been replaced with concrete so far, and am still working at it.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Looks great!!!
Looks expensive!!!!
Looks well worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow.  Are you doing all the work yourself, Roadfix?


----------



## Kayelle

I remember when you were building that fantabulous pizza oven RF and along with Andy I was worried about it. This project looks like it will be another work of art. I love watching other people work on the DYI tv station. Too bad you couldn't have been on one of their shows and have it all done in a tv episode! *Yes, please keep us up to date on your progress.*


----------



## roadfix

Thanks for the replies!
I have a friend who's been helping me demolish the old deck, move dirt, and mix concrete but aside from that I've been doing everything solo.  I don't have a master plan and as I keep expanding the patio area slab by slab I come with ideas, such as this bbq area.


----------



## pacanis

You need that DIY yardfixer guy. He's have that knocked out in 48 hours


----------



## roadfix

LOL...  Yeah, I love watching those backyard/landscape crashers.  I wish I had a crew of 25 working for me, free!


----------



## FrankZ

What I need to know is... when is the party to celebrate the grand opening?


----------



## roadfix

Just received a set of concrete polishing pads from FleaBay, real cheap.  I'll start polishing the countertop in the next few days.
Meanwhile I poured a couple of more areas of groundslab.


----------



## roadfix

Thanks!  Here's a latest shot from a couple of days ago.  I'm pretty happy with the way the counter turned out, nice and solid.  Now it needs to be ground a bit and polished.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice!!  That's really coming along.  Thank you for sharing progress pics, roadfix.


----------



## Paymaster

Gonna be nice! Congrats!


----------



## roadfix

Thanks!
Poured more sections of ground slabs during the week to expand the bbq area.  They will eventually be acid stained.  The bbq counter is at the lower left of the pic.
I took this pic this morning from our 2nd story deck looking down.


----------



## Kayelle

Ykies! Looks like the project is growing and taking on a life of its own. I love to watch other people work...carry on, and good job RF!


----------



## roadfix

Here's a couple more progress shots from this week.  I temporarily installed the charcoal grill to check for fit.


----------



## Kayelle

That will be such a beautiful party area, and so glad to see you have a nice view RF. 
Will you be doing anything about some kind of shade for the barbeque center?


----------



## roadfix

Thanks K.  Yes, I will eventually build a pergola over that area.  That entire area faces S-SW so we get a lot of sun.


----------



## Kayelle

Have you thought about shade sails? They would be much less expensive and you could get really creative with the shapes/colors. On that hill with the view they would make a spectacular statement! There's tons of ideas for them on the internet.


----------



## roadfix

I actually have a couple of large, triangular shade sails and use them while working in the sun.  But the problem with those is that you must place them strategically as they tend to not create much shaded area, unless you take 3 of them, for instance,  and creatively overlapping  them for extra coverage.  I'm constantly moving my work area trying to stay in the shade with my 16'x16'x16' sail.  Plus, we get late afternoon winds daily, so that's also a problem.


----------



## roadfix

But in the meantime I'll be using a 10' cantilevered umbrella to shade the bbq area.  I ordered it from Amazon, fairly cheap, and just received it a couple of days ago.  According to reviews wind is a problem so most users weigh the base down with heavy pavers or cement blocks and such.  I'm planning on embedding the base in a whiskey barrel planter using sand bags and topping that with plants.


----------



## roadfix

roadfix said:


> I'm planning on embedding the base in a whiskey barrel planter using sand bags and topping that with plants.



Instead of sand bags I used 100 lbs of gravel, and topped the rest with potting soil.  I also bolted 3 heavy duty steel casters underneath the barrel.
I spent part of the day grinding the countertop smooth.


----------



## Kayelle

That looks sooo nice RF. Excellent idea with the barrel. Yep, the wind is always a factor in So. Cal. Will you be able to remove the entire folded umbrella from the barrel when the dang Santa Ana winds blow in the fall?


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Will you be able to remove the entire folded umbrella from the barrel when the dang Santa Ana winds blow in the fall?



Yes, I can remove the entire pole and umbrella as one unit from the permanently bolted base post which sticks out just a few inches above the barrel.


----------



## roadfix

Done grinding and sealing the countertop......
I'm happy with the way it turned out, having never poured, ground, and sealed a concrete countertop before.


----------



## FrankZ

I suppose it is alright.. I personally think you need to try again... we happen to have a backyard that you could do so in.  I only offer out of the desire to see you excel at this.  

You have done some really good work.


----------



## Andy M.

That turned out looking really good.  Congrats.


----------



## Dawgluver

Roadfix, I too have a backyard which I would be willing to sacrifice in order to help you gain more practice.

Love it, looks great!


----------



## Kayelle

That counter would be beautiful in any kitchen, indoors or out!


----------



## Addie

The Pirate has been doing masonry work on his job and I showed him your work. Sorry Frank, but The Pirate said if he comes here to do the same, he will gladly help him. He said you do beautiful work.


----------



## roadfix

Thanks again folks!   I spent the entire morning stuccoing the rest of the exposed cement blocks.  
Next, I need to place some RR ties in a couple of areas around that retaining wall at the far end of the counter so I can back fill with dirt and plant some privacy screen plants as the bbq area is somewhat visible from the street.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks beautiful, roadfix!  Your railroad ties for a privacy screen plant area sounds great, too. Following your progress.


----------



## Kayelle

Bump..

We need an update RF!! I hear on another thread you've used some RR ties? Do tell!

By the way, how bout this beautiful late Nov. sunny warm weather !  I'm looking forward to rain later in the week!


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Bump..
> 
> We need an update RF!! I hear on another thread you've used some RR ties? Do tell!
> 
> By the way, how bout this beautiful late Nov. sunny warm weather !  I'm looking forward to rain later in the week!



The RR ties were used to erect retaining walls where we had to make level ground on our hillside back yard.   The BBQ area was built on solid native ground.  I have yet to build a little pergola over this bbq area....  been busy with other honey-do-this projects around the house.

I'm looking forward to the rain too....  Thanksgiving Day was waaay too warm for me.


----------



## TamiWLassiter

oh, look it is amazing


----------



## roadfix

TamiWLassiter said:


> oh, look it is amazing


Thanks, I completely forgot about this thread.
Here's a very recent picture taken of the bbq area.  I'm currently working on the pergola you see in the background.  You can check out the 'before' picture on the very post of this thread.


----------



## GotGarlic

Looks incredible, roadfix. What a wonderful view you have.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for sharing a recent pic, roadfix.  I was just wondering the other day how your project was going.  It looks really great - and yes, that's a spectacular view!


----------



## taxlady

Wow, looks great RF.


----------



## Kayelle

Wow, thanks for the update RF. That's a great picture of California living to be sure!

Are you having a 4th of July party out there?


----------

